# Who manufactures the VIP622?



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

I need the front right door for my VIP622 and when I call tech support they tell me it can't be ordered. I figured if I try to go right to the source I could get it, all it says on the unit is E* Technologies Corp. Can anyone help me?


----------



## twomble (Dec 9, 2006)

If you figure that out please post the info. I want the entire top cover for a 722 so I can change my 622 to black.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* manufactures their own receivers. They are the source!


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I believe EchoStar makes their own receivers now. Back in the day, JVC made some of them, but those were the really old ones. (any one remember the JVC receiver with the built in tape player? lol...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The source for this is old, but try the RMA dept at 1-888-220-3474. They typically sell a lot of individual parts that the normal CSRs cannot, but don't call them first if you need an actual RMA which is authorized by CSRs or tech support.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

sdschramm said:


> Yes, I believe EchoStar makes their own receivers now. Back in the day, JVC made some of them, but those were the really old ones. (any one remember the JVC receiver with the built in tape player? lol...


My ViP622 has a JVC logo on the front panel. I didn't put it there.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

But that doesn't mean JVC did, either. Dish receivers offered through retail channels have been branded with a known name such as JVC, RCA or Philips. I call it a feat of badge engineering.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sanmina-SCI


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> But that doesn't mean JVC did, either. Dish receivers offered through retail channels have been branded with a known name such as JVC, RCA or Philips. I call it a feat of badge engineering.


Very strange. I bought mine direct from Dish but that doesn't mean a sub-contracted installer did not show up with a rebranded version. I assumed it really was JVC since I bought it direct.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would suspect that Dish designed and speced the 622 but it is subcontracted to some manufacturer in China or other such low cost manufacturing center. In the case of mine it is Mexico.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> I would suspect that Dish designed and speced the 622 but it is subcontracted to some manufacturer in China or other such low cost manufacturing center. In the case of mine it is Mexico.


All made in Mexcio viva El Spanda


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

etzeppy said:


> Very strange. I bought mine direct from Dish but that doesn't mean a sub-contracted installer did not show up with a rebranded version. I assumed it really was JVC since I bought it direct.


I didn't think you could buy receivers directly from Dish. I thought you had to go to one of their resellers in order to purchase a receiver.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I didn't think you could buy receivers directly from Dish. I thought you had to go to one of their resellers in order to purchase a receiver.


I might be using the wrong terminology. I called the Dish Network 800 number posted on their web site and they took my order. How the "box" ended up at my house, I couldn't say.

I'm not Superman.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I didn't think you could buy receivers directly from Dish. I thought you had to go to one of their resellers in order to purchase a receiver.


Dish offered to sell me one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to beat the horse... but are you sure you guys bought from Dish Network? There are lots of Dish equipment retailers that call themselves something like Dish Store or Dish People or something. I've just honestly not heard of anyone being able to buy receivers from Dish Network or Echostar directly.

Even on the Dish Charlie/Tech chats they always refer customers to contact a local reseller to purchase equipment if that is required.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Key question here is "When?" because Dish hasn't always offered a lease.


----------

